#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Forecast Waterfall Analysis Database

## sash55511

Dear All,

I need Your help as i'm not strong in access tables & databases. Please advise how I can create an access based FCST Waterfall analysis table (like in example attached).

 I got like 300 products and the demand changes on weekly bases. It takes too much time to copy-past manually each product forecast range to a separate excel worksheet. 

With a database i could create one upload file for all products containing this week's sale and next weeks' FCST data and choosing one product - downloading the whole range. All these steps are on separate sheets in attached file.

Unfortunately, this is the second week I'm playing with this database and cannot make it work 


Thanks in advance
Alex

----------


## alansidman

Here is a link on Database Schemas.  
http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/index.htm

You might find one that works for you.  Your current data in your spreadsheets are not normalized for a relational database, so it will be problematic extracting data in Access.  

Look at the links in my signature block on normalization and database principles.

----------


## sash55511

HI Alan,

thanks for the links. seems it will take time to achieve this waterfall  :Smilie:

----------

